# Dads bike under way



## DaveZ (Oct 12, 2018)

Started on my fathers bike he got when he was a kid. 28" Shelby; he says it was a Shelby. Dismantled, removed paint and so far had to make a new bearing race for the fork.


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 12, 2018)

Great project and nice job on the bearing race. You might want to check the steerer tube for any curvature. The wear on the old race is uneven and it looks like you have an uneven gap between the top bearing cup and the threaded top race. Just put a straight edge against the steerer tube.


----------



## DaveZ (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks! Yes I did that already. Pops really tightened up that stem. It took me about two hours of reshaping to get the broken race off and get the tube straight again. Well worth it though. Today I primed everything.


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 12, 2018)

Good! Have fun !


----------



## stoney (Oct 12, 2018)

You may not come up with that badge that was on your father's bike. Although I am positive someone here can hook you up with the correct. Best of luck and keep us posted on the project.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 12, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE! Great Bicycle; and, nice  start. Keep the story and photos coming.


----------



## DaveZ (Oct 15, 2018)

Primed everything an took a picture of some things to note. The headbadge holes are 1 7/8 inch across and the right hand hole is a 1/4 inch higher then the left and the serial number is H  37543. Any guesses? I don;t see any Shelby pictures with a badge that would be horizontal mount in those dimensions. Westfield maybe, but even those I don't see.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 15, 2018)

I know the Mead Cycle Company had badges with holes like that. Badges like Ranger, Pathfinder, Crusader, Lincoln, etc.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 15, 2018)

On page 1 about photo 14 or 15 down; Shelby... Go here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sprocket-compilation-pic-heavy.41683/


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 15, 2018)

What did the 'Lindberg' Shelby badge look like... about 1928? That seat post bolt hole sure looks Shelby....


----------



## DaveZ (Oct 16, 2018)

juanitasmith13 said:


> On page 1 about photo 14 or 15 down; Shelby... Go here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sprocket-compilation-pic-heavy.41683/



Yes that is the chainring and Dad swears it was a Shelby, but had an odd name. Trying to locate the chap that may have ended up with the headbadge.


----------



## DaveZ (Oct 16, 2018)

juanitasmith13 said:


> What did the 'Lindberg' Shelby badge look like... about 1928? That seat post bolt hole sure looks Shelby....



Thought about that too, but from pictures I saw the chainring was different and it had a crossbar under the tank.


----------



## DaveZ (Oct 16, 2018)

stoney said:


> You may not come up with that badge that was on your father's bike. Although I am positive someone here can hook you up with the correct. Best of luck and keep us posted on the project.



Thanks! I may have found they chap who bought the box of parts. Will let you know. I had a 1936 VLH and a 1971 FLH dresser years ago. Sold them cause I got tired of being a target


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 17, 2018)

juanitasmith13 said:


> What did the 'Lindberg' Shelby badge look like... about 1928? That seat post bolt hole sure looks Shelby....




Several shots thru-out the pages of this post... https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/lindy-project.110469/


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 17, 2018)

Western Flyer Badge?


----------



## DaveZ (Nov 9, 2018)

Did some painting. Know it is not the red, but he likes it. The more I look around it looks like it maybe was a Westfield Columbia Junior . Still not sure.


----------



## stoney (Nov 9, 2018)

Looks good, I like the brown and white/ivory. Keep us posted. Your dad likes it, that's what counts. You are doing a good thing.


----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 9, 2018)

Nice work on a great bike!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 9, 2018)

Sweet! I'm trying to figure out what color pins I'd do. Black or red would be the obvious choice, but I'm thinking a dark orange.


----------



## stoney (Nov 9, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Sweet! I'm trying to figure out what color pins I'd do. Black or red would be the obvious choice, but I'm thinking a dark orange.




Dark orange would be great


----------



## DaveZ (Nov 10, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Sweet! I'm trying to figure out what color pins I'd do. Black or red would be the obvious choice, but I'm thinking a dark orange.



We were thinking very similar and went with Maroon A friend of mine is going to pull the stripes in a week or so. Will keep you posted. Still looking for parts to make it correct as far as mechanical. The guy who I think may have gotten the headbadge has still not returned my letter. I'm like 90% sure it was a Westfield Columbia. Dad said he knows the crank was replaced and I am thinking when they changed the crank they changed the chainring too. Pretty sure it was a pope chainring and made in 1929 or 30.


----------



## DaveZ (Nov 10, 2018)

I'll pass dark orange by Roger and see what he thinks between that and maroon And Roger is going to put Pops initials on th etank in the Ivory and stripe the letters too


----------



## DaveZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Looking for opinions here too. The rack I painted in the brown. Should I leave it or paint it black?


----------



## DaveZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Thnk it may be this:


----------



## DaveZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Where do they measure the FRAME 19" from? Is the the top of where the seat goes to the center of the BB?


----------



## DaveZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Took a couple more pics for you experts to help identify.  The fork looks Westfield, someone said the seat post looked Shelby. Where the rear fender mount is straight and not curved and the rear wheel adjusters are not solid they are split.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 15, 2018)

Nice work on the paint.  ..I dig the color


----------



## DaveZ (Jul 19, 2019)

Update. Starting to put it back together. Pinstripe went with Burnt Orange.  Laced the wheels and dropped them off at shop for truing. Still trying to figure out if Columbia or Westfield. The frame coming up to the center post looks too straight to be Columbia. All the pictures I have seen of them have a much deeper curve. All think I know is it is a 1930 Westfield frame. Yes the handle bars are backwards...did that to get more room on table


----------



## stoney (Jul 19, 2019)

Bike is looking good Dave. Colors look great.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 19, 2019)

Great choice of colors.  
Excited to see it on wheels for the full effect!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 20, 2019)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 20, 2019)

Pretty sure you have a 1930 Westfield/Columbia.  Here's my 1930, serial H65189.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 21, 2019)

DaveZ said:


> Thnk it may be this:
> View attachment 898544



Dave... I've looked @ this Columbia Jr roadster ad and I did not like the tight pinch @ the upper end of the rear-axle seat stays. That pinch is not in the photos of your frame...  Also, You gave a clear photo of the headtube bearing cups; and, they compare to Shelby bearing cups I see in examples below, but, they do not compare to the Columbia, Westfield photos I've seen. You said your Dad was saying it was a Shelby... It HAS a Shelby chain ring. The Shelby Lindy and the Shelby Whippet(s) I've seen have an older style of chain ring; and, yours is right for an early '30s Shelby bike. I'm singling out a pair of good old fellas, @catfish  and @hoofhearted . I also give you a link below where I only checked the first two pages; but, here are page and post numbers to consider: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-motorbike-era.92947/
Page 1 post #16 is from Hoofhearted;  Scroll & Check out the tanks from his Lindy; earlier post #4 he states he has had a '35 Shelby built King-B.
Page 1 post #17 is from Catfish
Page 2 post 24 (scroll to eighth photo) A Shelby Fox (head-badge rivets are on the side, horizontal) etc...
Just my 2 cents; Your building a beauty!


----------



## DaveZ (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks! Dad said the crank was replaced, but maybe the CR wasn't? The rear end axle stays by the seat post I 100% agree. It does not have the tight curve of a Columbia, but the SN is what through me off.  The  page 2 eighth photo has the right axle stays. It was / is a 28" wheeled bike. The tool box he bought as a kid and put it on.


----------



## Sven (Jul 23, 2019)

Looking Great!


----------



## DaveZ (Jul 25, 2019)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Dave... I've looked @ this Columbia Jr roadster ad and I did not like the tight pinch @ the upper end of the rear-axle seat stays. That pinch is not in the photos of your frame...  Also, You gave a clear photo of the headtube bearing cups; and, they compare to Shelby bearing cups I see in examples below, but, they do not compare to the Columbia, Westfield photos I've seen. You said your Dad was saying it was a Shelby... It HAS a Shelby chain ring. The Shelby Lindy and the Shelby Whippet(s) I've seen have an older style of chain ring; and, yours is right for an early '30s Shelby bike. I'm singling out a pair of good old fellas, @catfish  and @hoofhearted . I also give you a link below where I only checked the first two pages; but, here are page and post numbers to consider: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-motorbike-era.92947/
> Page 1 post #16 is from Hoofhearted;  Scroll & Check out the tanks from his Lindy; earlier post #4 he states he has had a '35 Shelby built King-B.
> Page 1 post #17 is from Catfish
> Page 2 post 24 (scroll to eighth photo) A Shelby Fox (head-badge rivets are on the side, horizontal) etc...
> Just my 2 cents; Your building a beauty!




So looking at the picture I, along with help from all you guys, have ruled out Columbia and am satisfied it is a Shelby. Looking at the rear axle stays is a dead give away.  Now I just have to find out what Shelby head badges mounted horizontally and not vertical in 1930-31. He said he remembers it being raised like a Rollfast badge. I had no luck last week finding it. The chap I thought may have gotten it said he didn't.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 25, 2019)

Dave; I know of three special caber's who know a lot about badges! @catfish , @hoofhearted , @sm2501 , (theCABE's benefactor); perhaps we can get their attention; and maybe their in-put will be of help. Others may exist. There is/was one man; a museum owner who holds MUCH Shelby info, including serial numbers and being able to tell you the year, etc. His application process must be completed exact; there is a specified wait time; and specified cost. I'll have to do some searching to see if I can resurrect his sight info. I could not afford his terms.


----------



## DaveZ (Aug 2, 2019)

Almost there. Have to do some tweaking yet.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2019)

Bee ee aye you tea full!!!!!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 5, 2019)

Looking great. One sweet ride.


----------

